# Wow



## morkdach (Aug 7, 2008)

been maken abts bout 2wice a week now garden is starten to produce.
stuffen with pork sausage rice dried onions little cream cheese and wrappen in pig candy.
told mama they have been pretty mild & to soup em up a bit.
mistake on my part got tears in my eyes and cant talk she cut em open filled em no seeds or viens removed added cayenne pepper to the hot sausage smoked for 3 hrs and served me one (habenaor) opps on my part.
sorry no qview cant see very well.


----------



## monty (Aug 7, 2008)

Careful what you ask for, Terry!

'Cause ya just might get it!








































Thanks for sharing that with us as a sort of warning to all who are just wanting a bit more of "something". Want more? Get it yourself!

Cheers!


----------



## davenh (Aug 7, 2008)

Good story Terry 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





. Reminds me of the first time I cut up a bunch of Japs right out of the garden. I didn't realize once that oil is on your hands it can be hard to get off. Found out when I had to take out my contact lenses..ouch!


----------



## meat-man (Aug 8, 2008)

Wow your going to feel them in a day or two lol 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





     I took a bite of a habenaor ONE time and I never did that again !


----------



## richoso1 (Aug 8, 2008)

Does she deliver?


----------



## lawdog (Aug 8, 2008)

Be careful going to the john.


----------



## justsmoke2 (Aug 8, 2008)

That reminds me when I was just young'n we used to raid the neighbors garden.  About 2 am in the morning was checking it out found what we thought was green peppers.  We got in the wrong row.  Took a bite a stood there and cried but made sure everyone knew they was good a sweet tasteing.  Now ya have 5 kids running down main street screaming looking for some water. lol We still chuckle when we get together and talk about what good kids we was then. lol


----------



## morkdach (Aug 9, 2008)

had some of these leftover so i was thinken these would go great with buffalo wings which soaked it texas petes wing sauce.finished the wings up on smoker with abt's laying on top just to warm. bout 8 colds later i can handle these no problem.next morning stupid on my part.
wife just laughs


----------

